# Is there anybody in there??



## Echoes (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello there,
My name is Federico I'm 20 from Rome and I'm new here. I'm writing for few suggestions about a trip I'm planning to do to Australia this June.

First of all I've this problem, I will go there with a visa tourist because of I will stay in australia for 3 months and i don't want to waste a working holiday visa, now the problem is not about the immigration department and that I've probability to be expulsed by them, but the possibility to find job without a whv, do you think are there of them?? Any job will be enough, I just need something to reduce the general cost.

Another thing I would like to discuss is the rail australia...the pass that permits to get any train...has anybody never tried it?

Thanks and best regards

(sorry for my english, but i'm trying to get better )
((and if anybody is planning the same thing i will be glad to have a talk cause i'm looking for a travelmate as well))


re bye


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi!

Never done the "any train" pass, but the rail system in australia is pretty good from what i gather--i would look into all of the conditions of the pass to make sure you are not restricted to certain travel times etc.

As for working without a proper permit t work in australia, I wold really advise against it as you don't want to get caught and then not be allowed to return to australia. Employers can get into a fair bit of trouble for doing this to, so i would say it would be a difficult task to get work without the proper visa.

Good luck and safe travels! 

PS: why are you coming in June? it's winter in australia in june, much better to come in nov-february when its summer =)


----------



## Echoes (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for your advisers

unfortunately I have to go to Australia in June becase of my university that it does not permit to come there before cause exams..When I'll finish it I'm planning to go there with a whv hoping to make something rather than only visiting (one of my friends got a workcontract for 4 years!)

i wish you a good travels as well


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

No worries, hope you have a great time!

By the way, I like the Pink Floyd reference in your screen name/ thread topic =)


----------



## Echoes (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks man you too! Hope to meet you there once 

see ya


----------

